# Learning Japanese



## sarisan (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking for a friend to study Japanese with 
Any ideas, advice..


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

There are a couple of simple choices, assuming you're in Japan. Head up to your local ward or city office and inquire about lessons there. The lessons are usually run by volunteers and cost little or nothing to participate. If you're in Tokyo, you could try picking up a copy of Metropolis Magazine, available free at major bookstores and other venues where ex-pats tend to hand out. In the back are classified ads and usually there are a significant number of people looking for language exchange (where you spend part of the time learning Japanese and part of the time teaching English). BTW, Metropolis also posts their classified ads on their website.

Of course, if you gave a vague idea of where you're located, someone on the forum might be interested as well. But since Japan is such a large place (and the Internet even larger), it's hard to know whether or not you're "local" to anyone reading.

BTW, no specifics on a public forum, please... the general city or ward should be enough.


----------

